# Excercise videos



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Our weather is just nasty and I've been missing my walks. Does anybody have any recommendations for an exercise video that might be helpful?


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Exercise is like fashion....everyone has their own different tastes. Some like the simpleness of trainers like Denise Austin, while others like the "in your face" attitude of Tae Bo (Billy Blanks). 

It also depends on what you want to achieve.....strength, cardio, flexibility?

Personally, when I was working out (and plan to again), I was doing a combination of everything. One day would be strength training (weights), one day of cardio/strength with Tae Bo and one day of Yoga. I was working out about 5-6 times a week. 

I now I have an eliptical machine, so I'll be doing that too.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

denise austin is easy to watch and listen to and follow. she has many video's and in some areas shows on tv daily-you'd have to search and find. 
i also enjoy yoga
the biggest loser workout dvd's
and a variety of other workout dvd's by a variety of different people. 
if you have satellite, look up fittv and scan them-they have a huge variety in the mornings and evenings.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

okgoatgal2, thank so much for your input. I've never considered exercise videos before so I'm pretty much at a total loss. I do need something easy to follow for sure and I've sorta mulled over the idea of a something cardio rotated with yoga.


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Denise Austin's workouts are easy to follow. She personality, however, drives me nuts.

Tae Bo is more a "boot camp" and in-your-face trainer.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

zookeeper16, thanks for your input. To be quite honest, you kinda scared me off with you description of Billy Blanks style so I tried Denise Austin but found her to be not as aggressive as I'd like and her emplasis seems more geared toward pilates fans and I realized I wanted something a bit more challenging so I did some youtube homework and found the Tae Bo to be a lot closer to what I wanted. I'm still working on the yoga for flexibility but that's an ongoing adventure. I'm finding that the poses make it quite difficult to watch a video when you head if facing down, backward and generally any direction other than forward :rotfl:


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

depends on which denise video you get-some of them are higher intensity than others. for the yoga, watch the video first, then you can do the exercise and just glance to make sure you are doing it right-after a few times, you'll find you don't need to look at the video very much at all.
i just got jillian michael's 30 day shred dvd and i love it. in 22 min, i get a warm up, strength, cardio, and abs, and a cool down. it's a good rotation that pushes me just enough-it has 3 levels, so i'll be able to use it for a long time-and i just like jillian michaels. she's not as gooey as denise austin-i don't like the gooey, but the exercises denise gives are good. i have a cardio dance dvd and a yoga dvd of denise and use them both with the jillian michaels. we'll see.


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

WR - I think then you will like Tae Bo. Don't get discouraged when you first start; those videos really can kick some rear. Years ago when I first started with this basic workouts, I could not get through an entire tape without a break for weeks. I am planning on pulling out those tapes and his newer DVDs - am kinda nervous to see just how out of shape I am again!


----------



## FarmChiq (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm also interested in this thread, so I hope you don't mind if I butt in with a question.

I have never seen any of the names mentioned, but I'm very interested in finding different workouts that I can do in my small space at home. I currently have two Pilates workouts that I alternate. I think I'm ready for something a bit more vigorous as I get in better shape, and I want to add some cardio.

So would the Denise Austin or the Jillian Michaels be better? Something else? I'm really reluctant to buy _yet one more _dvd without some input, so I hope some of you can offer some reviews, and maybe some specific titles. Such as "30 day shred" - is this something I should search out? Can you tell me about it?

My main goals are to improve my cardio, and trim my abs, tone my body a bit, and improve flexibility a bit. I'm not into Yoga, and I can't jump around to any extreme. :banana02:

Thanks for letting me hijack. :hobbyhors
Cheers,
FarmChiq


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

How "small" is your small space at home? 

I've found I can do Tae Bo in a 4x4 foot area. 6x6 is easier, but it can be done in a smaller area with more control (which is a good thing).


----------



## FarmChiq (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Lisa,
The space is at the foot of my bed - so about the width of a queen bed and about 4-5' the other way. Pretty darn small. Big enough for an extra large bath towel as a mat, and a little room on all sides to swing my arms and legs around. :dance:


----------



## motivated (Sep 6, 2004)

I like the Leslie Sansone Walk away the pounds series 1-4 mile walks. Done in the living room during bad weather she is not too annoying.

I lost 64 pound in a year without dieting doing these.

motivated


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

motivated said:


> I like the Leslie Sansone Walk away the pounds series 1-4 mile walks. Done in the living room during bad weather she is not too annoying.
> 
> I lost 64 pound in a year without dieting doing these.
> 
> motivated


 Shes my favorite. Lots of walking, and other cardio. I love the kick boxing one too. easy and fun. I have her 1-5 mile series as it varies your cardio a bit. Im on my second week and not bored yet...It even has a mile in 15 minutes one in case your in a hurry....Love it...


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

the jillian michaels 30 day shred doesn't require a lot of space-sounds like you have about as much as i do. also, the biggest loser videos are great-the yoga and the bootcamp both give me a good solid workout in that same amount of space! the denise austin cardios seem to take more space. the others don't require much space.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

motivated I wanted to thank you for telling us about the Walk away the pounds DVD. I picked it up at the library and just LOVE it. I am on the 2 mile routine now and am happy to report my legs no longer quiver at the end LOL. She is great and I can fit her routine into my schedule. 

I ordered the 30 Day shred DVD also and can not wait to try it. 

I just started trying to get healthier and hope to loose 10-15 lbs in the next few months. Thank you all for the great DVD ideas there.

Mel


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

WE can do this girls....And I love walkaway the pounds also...


----------



## FarmChiq (Feb 26, 2006)

Well thanks Ladies (and gentlemen?). Today I ordered the 30 Day Shred from Ebay. It sounds like what I'm looking for. I'll let you know if I survive it. lol :grit:


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Hey guys,

For those of you with a subscription to Netflix: Netflix has a lot of workout videos available to watch instantly. You can workout in front of your computer 

 RedTartan


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've been doing the "walking" video that has been mentioned above. It works very well for me. I'm up to three miles, I walk the first one then jog (high impact) through the second and walk the third. I've tried other plans in the past, but this one I can do. I've got problems with me knees and ankles, and I can't do any movements that result in twisting those areas. I can move my arms more if I want more aerobic exercise, or leave them down if I"m really getting out of breath.

This is my third week, maybe next week I'll work up to four miles. Once we hit daylight savings time, I hope to take my walking outdoors. This has helped me to realize I need to make sure to keep my pace up to make it worthwhile. 

Cathy


----------

